# Small ears, Does this puppy look purebred?



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

My gsd ears are soo small, is it normal ?


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Young puppies ears always look small like little bear cubs. Then they go through the huge ear phase before looking "normal." No worries! Here's a couple of pics of my girl at those stages and one now at 5 months where they are starting to even out with the rest of her, lol!























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Drifter (Apr 11, 2021)

I think they look normal, just like a young puppy's ears should! Annie is 12 weeks and sometimes I think her ears were small, but she's still a baby and I'm sure she'll grow into them!! Your puppy is VERY cute!! In the picture, it looks like the tail has been docked


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

Malek flayfel said:


> My gsd ears are soo small, is it normal ?
> View attachment 572218


How old? Is this a pure bred pup?


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> How old? Is this a pure bred pup?


She’s 47 days old ,the person I bought it from told me it is pure


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like there could be some other breed involved, like a Heeler?


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I'm no expert, but that puppy looks perfectly normal to me. Just young. Now if those ears REMAINED that size at say, 6 months, then maybe......


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

She’s 49 days old , the owner told me that she’s pure , does she look like a pure German shepherd puppy ?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I'd say yes, she looks purebred. Cute puppy!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She looks like it. I’m used to seeing bigger ears but hers don’t look out of the normal range so far.


----------



## EllZuni (May 31, 2019)

LuvShepherds said:


> She looks like it. I’m used to seeing bigger ears but hers don’t look out of the normal range so far.


Yeah she totally looks pure! I’ve seen gsd puppies with smaller upright ears before, some pups are just like that.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Looks like there could be some other breed involved, like a Heeler?


I agree. I feel like there's something else mixed in there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i see it a little.....but not sure how prominent heelers are in Lebanon.

edit: same puppy, so she’s quite young.


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> i see it a little.....but not sure how prominent heelers are in Lebanon.
> 
> edit: same puppy, so she’s quite young.


Some people are telling me she’s pure and some tell me it maybe she’s mixed, Im really confused


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> i see it a little.....but not sure how prominent heelers are in Lebanon.
> 
> edit: same puppy, so she’s quite young.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

truth is... it’s too early to tell. even then, it’s just a guess by a bunch of strangers on the internet.
purebred doesn’t mean well bred, so there will always be dogs that look a little off or don’t quite match up to the breed standard.
those who want a purebred dogs, purchase from reputable breeders with registered dogs. otherwise... does it really matter?
there are breed dna tests, but again... only if it matters enough to you.
if not purebred, she appears pretty high content.
just enjoy her - tiny ears and all, train her, and make sure she’s healthy.


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

Fodder said:


> truth is... it’s too early to tell. even then, it’s just a guess by a bunch of strangers on the internet.
> purebred doesn’t mean well bred, so there will always be dogs that look a little off or don’t quite match up to the breed standard.
> those who want a purebred dogs, purchase from reputable breeders with registered dogs. otherwise... does it really matter?
> there are breed dna tests, but again... only if it matters enough to you.
> ...


It doesn’t mean for me but I bought her for guarding thats why im worried


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Malek flayfel said:


> It doesn’t mean for me but I bought her for guarding thats why im worried


worrying won’t change her breed. you already have her. maybe take this matter up with the person you purchased her from.


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

Is her ears small for a gsd ? Does she look pure ? The owner told me it is pure but Im not sure. But I still think she’s soo adorable


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

I think she looks good! My pup had little bitty ears too and his are growing almost fast enough I can see them now 😂 how old is she?


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

Hai.britt said:


> I think she looks good! My pup had little bitty ears too and his are growing almost fast enough I can see them now 😂 how old is she?


She’s 50 days old 
Here is a picture for her sister


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks 4-5 weeks old rather than 7 weeks, which means she may need to have her food softened before she eats it. Hard to say from a picture, but if she is truly 7 weeks, she may have had a rough start, and providing where with excellent nutrition should get her on the right track.


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

selzer said:


> She looks 4-5 weeks old rather than 7 weeks, which means she may need to have her food softened before she eats it. Hard to say from a picture, but if she is truly 7 weeks, she may have had a rough start, and providing where with excellent nutrition should get her on the right track.


The pic for her sister have been taken 2 weeks ago


----------



## Malek flayfel (Apr 16, 2021)

selzer said:


> She looks 4-5 weeks old rather than 7 weeks, which means she may need to have her food softened before she eats it. Hard to say from a picture, but if she is truly 7 weeks, she may have had a rough start, and providing where with excellent nutrition should get her on the right track.


This is what my puppy looked like 2 weeks ago she doesn’t look like her sister 😂😂


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Has she been checked for worms giardia or coccidia? My pup was 3lbs when he came to me and I questioned his age but he also had severe worms and needed some antibiotics and he's well on his way to catching up


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Malek flayfel I’ve merged your 3 threads. Feel free to add to or make edits on existing threads but please do not create multiple threads asking the same questions.... thank you.


----------



## CEMC (May 2, 2020)

Adorable little rascal. I too have seen litters where the ears were small and later developed to normal size.


----------

